# What Linux should I put on a Pentium 100?



## beyond_amusia (Oct 24, 2008)

I got an old Packard Bell Legend desktop for my roommate and all he wants to do with it is surf the web. I tossed in a 3Com network card and a PCI video card, and now I need to know which flavor of Linux would run smoothly on it. It currently has Windows 95 on it, but we know how quickly it'll fall to malware though once a dumb ass get on the web...

Here's the specs...

40 MB RAM

Pentium @  100 MHz

sound card (didn't look at it closely)

NIC

Basically an old PC... =/

Any ideas of a Linux that'll run smoothly and support a modern browser and flash elements?


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Oct 24, 2008)

Apart from not knowing why you would bother with such hardware I'd vote screw Linux, go NT4 
Or of course the DOS RDC client.


----------



## beyond_amusia (Oct 24, 2008)

NT4 is a good option,  but it'll fall prey to malware too.. =( This guy is an idiot and looks at porn sites and stuff like there is no tomorrow. I know Linux can fall as easy as Windows and Mac OS, but hardly anyone uses Linux, so it's a safe bet in my books. I've only found a few distros that'll run properly on it though, and they look skimpy.


----------



## Wile E (Oct 24, 2008)

I'm sorry to say, but that machine won't be able to handle today's full-blown flash elements and such. Hell, my 1.6Ghz G5 struggles a little.


----------



## beyond_amusia (Oct 24, 2008)

=( There's gotta be something... my G3 @ 2xx MHz handles stuff decently... although extremely slowly! lol.

If this is true, I will get mad and learn to write an OS and make one that'll run on an old PC, lmao.


----------



## Wile E (Oct 24, 2008)

beyond_amusia said:


> =( There's gotta be something... my G3 @ 2xx MHz handles stuff decently... although extremely slowly! lol.
> 
> If this is true, I will get mad and learn to write an OS and make one that'll run on an old PC, lmao.



The problem isn't the OS. The problem lies in the web design itself. Flash and java and silverlight, etc., etc. Are all written around more modern hardware.

That Pentium would probably still serve well as a word processor, but not much else.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Oct 24, 2008)

Actually planning to browse on it? Definitely need new hardware. Just look at memory usage alone of your browser right now.


----------



## Frick (Oct 24, 2008)

What about a text-based browser (like Lynx)? He won't see the porn, but still!


----------



## beyond_amusia (Oct 24, 2008)

I know... =( Look at my specs and I still feel MY PC is slow and old! lol. It's either I get it up and running or I am forced to let him use the new eMachines I got given to me last night, and I have plans for that tower already.

In 2003 I was using Windows 3.11 just fine on the web and using IRC for chat too.... Amazing how the web changed in 5 years, lol.


----------



## beyond_amusia (Oct 24, 2008)

Frick said:


> What about a text-based browser (like Lynx)? He won't see the porn, but still!



Good idea, but he'll be pissy about that... =/ He is the one that pays for the internet, so I kinda need to keep him happy, or I'll be without internet.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Oct 24, 2008)

My smart phone is faster than that...... by alot. My grandparents have a 166Mhz Pentium Pro with the turbo button and it takes 32 hours to defrag a 8gb hard drive. Its pathetic.


----------



## lemonadesoda (Oct 24, 2008)

Dump it.

It's easy to hold on to old hardware because of the "previous" value in it. But today, for $100, you can buy an Intel mini-ITX Mainboard with built in CPU, and memory, which WILL run as a web broawer or fileserver or basic office productivity tool.

"Invest" $100 for some proper kit.


----------



## JC316 (Oct 24, 2008)

DaedalusHelios said:


> My smart phone is faster than that...... by alot. My grandparents have a 166Mhz Pentium Pro with the turbo button and it takes 32 hours to defrag a 8gb hard drive. Its pathetic.



And we used to think that was fast... Honestly man, find a copy of Windows 95 if you want to have an OS on there. Ubuntu is pretty basic, but I don't know if even that is low enough.


----------



## beyond_amusia (Oct 24, 2008)

DaedalusHelios said:


> My smart phone is faster than that...... by alot. My grandparents have a 166Mhz Pentium Pro with the turbo button and it takes 32 hours to defrag a 8gb hard drive. Its pathetic.



Try using Auslogics defrag... it's REALLY fast, lol.


----------



## beyond_amusia (Oct 24, 2008)

lemonadesoda said:


> Dump it.
> 
> It's easy to hold on to old hardware because of the "previous" value in it. But today, for $100, you can buy an Intel mini-ITX Mainboard with built in CPU, and memory, which WILL run as a web broawer or fileserver or basic office productivity tool.
> 
> "Invest" $100 for some proper kit.



It was given to me 2 days ago, and I wanted him to have a PC, so i gave it to him.


----------



## beyond_amusia (Oct 24, 2008)

JC316 said:


> And we used to think that was fast... Honestly man, find a copy of Windows 95 if you want to have an OS on there. Ubuntu is pretty basic, but I don't know if even that is low enough.



No, Ubuntu needs at least a Pentium 2 or 3.


----------



## Wile E (Oct 24, 2008)

If you are hell-bent on trying it, DSL Linux is your best bet. It only needs a 486 to run.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Oct 24, 2008)

Ubuntu actually is fairly demanding for Linux. I say Atom 330!

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813121359

^^^ Dual Core Atom, its a beast. Seriously low power and still great for internet browsing. I want one for my kitchen while I cook.


----------



## beyond_amusia (Oct 24, 2008)

lolz...  Is there an OS that's merely a browser? You know, turn it on and it loads up and boom, web browser! The PC itself should do fine as an Internet appliance.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Oct 24, 2008)

beyond_amusia said:


> lolz...  Is there an OS that's merely a browser? You know, turn it on and it loads up and boom, web browser! The PC itself should do fine as an Internet appliance.



This should put it in perspective.... remember the Dreamcast specifications?

It browsed the internet like crap back in 2000. 

I am thinking 100Mhz is too old. Keep the floppy, case, and maybe the PSU. Anything else would probably do better in the garbage.

If I lived near you I would tell you where the local businesses are putting there stuff by the curb/dumpster and you could score a 1GHz+ Celeron computer atleast.

Most businesses put their computers by the dumpster after they are replaced. I know I do at my office. I can't sell the stuff without it breaking company policy so the old stuff gets put outside the dumpster so people can take what they need. I threw out some decent G5's the other day(a month or two ago really, but you get the point).  This is standard policy for most companies really.


----------



## Error 404 (Oct 24, 2008)

Try Puppy Linux or Damn Small Linux. Is it a broadband connection or dialup?
And NT4 wont run on it, Ubuntu wont run on it, it is hamptster powered!






On a side note, you could probably clock that P100 up to 150 MHz, then you'd be roaring away at 150% speed! (although, 1.5 x 0 still = 0 )


----------



## Wile E (Oct 24, 2008)

DaedalusHelios said:


> This should put it in perspective.... remember the Dreamcast specifications?
> 
> It browsed the internet like crap back in 2000.
> 
> ...


Dammit. I wish I knew you were throwing out some G5's. I would've had you grab one for me. lol.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Oct 24, 2008)

Error 404 said:


> And NT4 wont run on it



NT4 runs on a 386 with 12MB RAM.


----------



## xfire (Oct 24, 2008)

Puppy and Dsl are your best bet.
Sea Monkey from Mozilla comes with puppy might just do it.


----------



## Rexter (Oct 24, 2008)

Puppy Linux, definetly


----------



## blueskynis (Oct 24, 2008)

My vote goes to Puppy Linux or DamnSmallLinux.


----------



## beyond_amusia (Oct 24, 2008)

I put Damn Small Linux on there and it crawls while surfing... =/


----------



## beyond_amusia (Oct 24, 2008)

DaedalusHelios said:


> This should put it in perspective.... remember the Dreamcast specifications?
> 
> It browsed the internet like crap back in 2000.
> 
> ...



I am no stranger to dumpster diving! xD I just scored a nice antique desk in my apartment complex's dumpster a couple weeks ago... Maybe a computer will show up in a dumpster i walk past.


----------



## beyond_amusia (Oct 24, 2008)

Error 404 said:


> Try Puppy Linux or Damn Small Linux. Is it a broadband connection or dialup?
> And NT4 wont run on it, Ubuntu wont run on it, it is hamptster powered!
> 
> 
> ...



Packard Bell = no way to OC...


----------



## beyond_amusia (Oct 24, 2008)

Rexter said:


> Puppy Linux, definetly



I will look into it next... I just wish the damn PC cud boot off a CD. :shadedshu


----------



## zithe (Oct 25, 2008)

It's really bad when your computer barely meets the minimum requirements for starcraft. I think you should spend 10 dollars on craigslist and grab anything. It'd probably do better than that.


----------



## Woody112 (Oct 25, 2008)

I would go for one of these the first one would be more than enough for surfing the net if the screen isn't big enough just hook up an external monitor. i take it he already has one.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834115489R
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834115432


----------



## francis511 (Oct 25, 2008)

Puppy = low space + high function


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Oct 25, 2008)

Woody112 said:


> I would go for one of these the first one would be more than enough for surfing the net if the screen isn't big enough just hook up an external monitor. i take it he already has one.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834115489R
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834115432



Thats way out of her budget. I doubt she would go for that.


----------



## btarunr (Oct 25, 2008)

None of today's Linux distro's will run on graphical mode with that machine. Some might do text mode. I think even Windows 95 + Firefox will crawl.


----------



## Error 404 (Oct 25, 2008)

Go dumpster diving, or ask around for any old PC's people might have: old by their standards might mean an old PIII, instead of that awful Pentium you're trying to use...


----------



## xfire (Oct 25, 2008)

puppy's xvesa (diffrent GUI code, lighter on resources) might do it


----------



## DIBL (Oct 28, 2008)

Slax might work on that sorry old hardware:

http://www.slax.org/


----------

